# Brixham Trawler BM10 'Emilia M Emiel' In Rough Seas 17/04/08



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Brixham Trawler BM10 'Emilia M Emiel' In Rough Seas 17/04/08 http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=osofAheNaaI


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for that link....for more BM vessels see Brixham Trawler Race on youtube.


----------

